# Jon Whitledge invites you to his Magic Bus Car & Home Audio Expo!



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Dear friends & audio enthusiasts,

I'm pleased to show you my lifetime masterpiece: a mobile audio system without rival installed in a Mercedes Sprinter van. Some of you have have seen or heard or read about the "Magic Bus" which is now completed. The Magic Bus is virtually "all new" with 54 acoustically functional panels, suede-covered headliners, Dynaudio Esotar2 loudspeaker transducers, more "hot-rodded" Genesis amplifiers, an all-new AC and DC power and ground infrastructure, all-new armoires, a rear bench seat, acoustically functional window valances and draperies, and custom carpeting. 

I hired an interior designer to coordinate inside colors and fabrics ... simply jaw-dropping. As most audiophiles know, audio systems are only as good as the room in which they are installed. The scientifically-designed and computer-optimized acoustics inside the Magic Bus takes mobile audio listening to a new height. I've continued to acquire musicians' autographs, many famous, some with wild stories!

I'll conduct one-on-one listening sessions at approximately 8-10 minute intervals. That means only 40 or 50 lucky people per day will get to experience the Magic Bus. Feel free to bring your favorite audiophile recordings on CD (44.1 kHz-16 bit) or DVD-Audio (96 kHz-24 bit). And please arrive early.

I've prepared something special for the Ladies: my salon, Shampoo Too, will have a booth at the expo where they'll be doing hair styling and other numerous beauty treatments.

Exhibit space for the expo is still available, but going fast. If you are interesting in exhibiting, contact Jon Whitledge for details.

As the event draws near, there's talk of an informal jam session during the afternoons. If you're a musician, bring your instrument!

As a lover of music, you won't want to miss the powerful evening concerts @ Tango Del Rey, an intimate venue that seats only 225 guests & possesses extraordinary architectural design and fabulous acoustics. Don't miss this rare opportunity to sit up-close to the stage and feel the excitement and energy of internationally renowned musicians and hear music as it was truly meant to be heard. This event is special and, therefore, world-class recording engineers (using state-of-the-art equipment) will be on hand to make audiophile recordings of both concerts. 

Please reserve Saturday, April 23rd and/or Sunday, April 24th, for an unprecedented audio event in San Diego, California. San Diego is a vacationer's paradise. Bring your family, take kids to Sea World or Balboa Park. Party in the Gaslamp Quarter. Make a celebration of Easter weekend !

The Magic Bus is more than merely a mobile audio system. It is a force that truly affirms the joy of music and it honors talented musicians who light up the world with melody & sound. I sincerely hope the Magic Bus serves as a grass-roots beacon of hope and change that enthuses people to see live music and buy high-fidelity audio systems. To me, you will be more than an esteemed guest at my Magic Bus celebration, you will help me lead a resurgence in audio and a change in social consciousness!

Warmest regards,
Jon R. Whitledge


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for the invitation, but its too far of a trip for me lol 

kind of random post, but some closer pictures of your van would be sweet. it sounds interesting thats for sure.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

jon w. said:


> Dear friends & audio enthusiasts,
> 
> I'm pleased to show you my lifetime masterpiece: a mobile audio system without rival installed in a Mercedes Sprinter van. Some of you have have seen or heard or read about the "Magic Bus" which is now completed. The Magic Bus is virtually "all new" with 54 acoustically functional panels, suede-covered headliners, Dynaudio Esotar2 loudspeaker transducers, more "hot-rodded" Genesis amplifiers, an all-new AC and DC power and ground infrastructure, all-new armoires, a rear bench seat, acoustically functional window valances and draperies, and custom carpeting.
> 
> ...


Check out my Magic Bus event announcement at Car Audio & Electronics Magazine!

Magic Bus Premiere


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

A new and improved Magic Bus.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wish you were closer to the east coast so I could see how my new and improved system would stack up. Might have some James Randi for the magic out there.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

The bands I've lined up to play at my event are internationally renowned:

Saturday at 8PM: Gilbert Castellanos’ New Latin Jazz Quintet (featuring Gibert Castellanos on trumpet, Irving Flores on piano, Rob Thorsen on bass, Mike Holgiun on drums, and Charlie Chavez on congas) – Admission: $20

Sunday at 7PM: Nat Adderley, Jr. Quintet (featuring Nat Adderley on piano, Longineu Parsons on Cornet, Diron Holloway on saxophone, Trevor Ware on bass, and Roy McCurdy on drums) – Admission: $20

These are musicians you won't want to miss!

--Jon


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

best car I have ever heard, certainly worth the price of admission, and the CAE article was excellent imo


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

i just finished the slideshow detailing the fabrication of the new and improved Magic Bus, version 2.0. it consists of 726 photos spanning more than six years from start to finish. hundreds of the photos are new and previously unreleased, most of which detail the fabrication of the interior and the installation of the new Dynaudio drivers. i'm excited to share my unprecedented work with you, particularly because it represents current state-of-the-art in mobile room acoustics. i look forward to seeing all of you on april 23 and 24!
-- jon


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Dynaudio North America, in gracious and wonderful support of my event, has provided a pair of Confidence C4 loudspeakers, along with a T+A digital source, preamplifier, and amplifier. Joe Kubala, of Kubala-Sosna, has graciously provided the audio cables for this demonstration. I arranged for this set-up to be exhibited indoors on the stage of Tango Del Rey during the morning and afternoon of each day so that attendees can EXPERIENCE the pleasure and thrill of high-end home audio. Representatives will be present to discuss topics in audio and answer any questions you may have. Feel free to bring your favorite recordings to hear how they REALLY should sound! 
-- Jon


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about making this.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

For those who are unable to attend my Magic Bus Car & Home Audio Exposition, I have something special for you, which will be almost as good as being there.

Tango Del Rey has arranged to broadcast my event live, and in real-time, via internet streaming video. Please tune in on the web at Home on Saturday, April 23, at 8PM for my opening ceremony, followed by a fabulous latin jazz concert by the Gilbert Castellanos Quintet. Then on Sunday, April 24, tune in on the web at 7PM for an incredible performance by the Nat Adderley, Jr., Quintet.

Although you may not be able to see and hear the Magic Bus in all its glory, I've attempted to share the joy of audio and live music, to the extent that I can, with those who are unable to attend. 

Warmest regards,
Jon


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

jon w. said:


> For those who are unable to attend my Magic Bus Car & Home Audio Exposition, I have something special for you, which will be almost as good as being there.
> 
> Tango Del Rey has arranged to broadcast my event live, and in real-time, via internet streaming video. Please tune in on the web at Home on Saturday, April 23, at 8PM for my opening ceremony, followed by a fabulous latin jazz concert by the Gilbert Castellanos Quintet. Then on Sunday, April 24, tune in on the web at 7PM for an incredible performance by the Nat Adderley, Jr., Quintet.
> 
> ...


this is rather awesome.... i will definitely tune in to the webcast...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon, you really know how to do it right. If I were still living in So. Cal. I would have definitely made the drive down to hear what you have accomplished since the original incarnation of the Magic Bus I first heard at Marv's BBQ back in 2007, I believe. My wife Mieke and I truly enjoyed spending time with you and your wife back then just talking about music. I know the ladies enjoyed being able to spend time together away from the car audio obsessed guys. The thing that seems to have been overlooked by most people here about your event today is that not only will they be able to listen to music in an incredible mobile set-up, but the opportunity to listen to real, live music as well is the ultimate way by which to "judge" the results you have obtained with the "new" Magic Bus. And, if I might add, you have a killer line-up of musicians. I will try to check out the webcast for sure. All the best of luck today.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

jon w. said:


> i just finished the slideshow detailing the fabrication of the new and improved Magic Bus, version 2.0. it consists of 726 photos spanning more than six years from start to finish. hundreds of the photos are new and previously unreleased, most of which detail the fabrication of the interior and the installation of the new Dynaudio drivers. i'm excited to share my unprecedented work with you, particularly because it represents current state-of-the-art in mobile room acoustics. i look forward to seeing all of you on april 23 and 24!
> -- jon


Hello Jon, i was wondering if you were going to add the slideshow to your site? iw ould love to see the system again. hearing it was an experience the proved truly pleasurable


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was wondering how it went and could some of the ones who heard the new and improved Magic Bus please comment.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump. /\


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I am really surprised at the lack of feedback on the Bus.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> I am really surprised at the lack of feedback on the Bus.


I was surprised by the negative feedback from a certain nameless group of people.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Negative? Really  Where was this feedback given?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> Negative? Really  Where was this feedback given?


Let me clarify that it was about the whole idea and not on the sound of the van itself. I can't say. I guess everyone has different ideas and I shouldn't have been so surprised.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> I am really surprised at the lack of feedback on the Bus.


Me too!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll call Jon and see how it went


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so no pics huh?


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

The "Magic Bus Car & Home Audio Expo" at Tango Del Rey on April 23&24, 2011, was a wonderful event! Thanks to all of those who made the event special and unforgettable.

First, thanks to Tango Del Rey ("TDR") for hosting the event. Tom, John, Ive, and their staff worked hard and were fabulous hosts. They provided everything the event needed, from a piano to the state-of-art projection equipment (for my slideshow), endless quantities of food and beverages, and pop-up tents. THE VENUE'S exclusive EXOTIC "vibe” and INCREDIBLE acoustics WERE THE STARS!

The musicians WERE AMAZING. Saturday night, Gilbert Castellanos' New Latin Jazz Quintet (Gilbert Castellanos on trumpet, Irving Flores on piano, Rob Thorsen on bass, Mike Holgiun on drums, and Charlie Chavez on congas) played their hearts out! They put "something extra" into this special event. I especially enjoyed their last song, "Guadalajara 1972", dedicated to me. Sunday night, the Nat Adderley, Jr., Quintet (Nat, on piano, Longineu Parsons on cornet, Diron Holloway on saxophone, Trevor Ware on bass, and Roy McCurdy on drums) also delivered a stellar performance. After a serious night of recording A LIVE ALBUM WITH BLUEPORT JAZZ, THEY WERE STILL "ON”! Of all their sensational songs, two stood out FOR ME: "Never Say Yes", which became my favorite song, and their encore performance, "Mercy, Mercy, Mercy", with expertly orchestrated, yet mischievous, on-stage antics!

Third, my sponsors, particularly Dynaudio, who provided the loudspeakers and playback equipment for a high-end home audio demonstration THAT WEEKEND. The high-end system featured a beautiful pair of Confidence C4 loudspeakers, finished in high-gloss Rosewood lacquer, and German-made T+A (Theory + Application) electronics. This beautiful, high-performance audio system was demonstrated both days and my guests were encouraged to play their own music or listen to some of the recordings we had on hand. We owe a special thanks to Steve McCormack, legendary audio component designer, for voicing the system. I would also like to thank John, from Sunny's Home Theater & Music Systems for demonstrating the high-end home system on Saturday. It was a special treat on Sunday morning to hear the recording of Saturday night's performance rendered through the system, so lifelike it was as if the Gilbert Castellanos Quintet reappeared AGAIN! Other sponsors included, Cascade Audio Engineering, Genesis Automotive Amplifiers, Kimber Kable, WBT, Bosch Rexroth, Alpine, Radix Wire, Car Audio & Electronics magazine, Lifeline Batteries, Stinger Electronics, Custom Auto Body, and SMcAudio.

Fourth, my exhibitors, who included Dynaudio (Al and Guy), Sunny's Home Theater & Music Systems (Sunil and John), Car Audio Heaven (Andy and Chris), Carpenter's Fine Woodworking (Lena & Carl), Shampoo Too! (Shlomit, Najat an the rest of the Shampoo Too! team), and Custom Auto Body (Rocky). It was obvious that the exhibitors were enthusiastic supporters of the Magic Bus, and their beautiful exhibits and professionalism added a certain panache to the event. Many of the exhibitors also contributed directly to the Magic Bus. For instance, Dynaudio provided all of my loudspeaker transducers, Custom Auto Body did most of my fabulous paint work, and Carpenter's Fine Woodworking did all of my CNC-machining for the interior acoustical panels. In addition, Car Audio Heaven, San Diego's largest retailer of Dynaudio automotive loudspeaker transducers, supported the event, as did Sunny's Home Theater & Music Systems, who provided a T+A networked digital source unit for Saturday's demonstration. Finally, I would like to thank Najat, my cosmetologist at Shampoo Too!, who has been helping me look my best for years (admittedly, she doesn't have much to work with).

Fifth, several specially gifted individuals who contributed to my event: Jamie of Shadowlight Studios for designing and printing my flyers; Dennis Reiter of Chrome Digital who took that sensational photograph of me posing with the Magic Bus used in the flyer; Michael Oletta for photographing both days of the Magic Bus Car & Home Audio Expo; Joe Kubala, of Kubala-Sosna, for flying all the way from New Jersey to record my event with state-of-the-art gear and bringing K-S cables worth over $400k; my dear friend, Tony, for helping me with event promotion and setup; and Jim Merod, of BluePort Jazz, for convincing the Nat Adderley, Jr., Quintet to play at my event, and for arranging for both night's performances to be recorded.

Sixth, thanks to all of my attendees. Your presence made my event something special, and I sincerely appreciated your support of me and my Magic Bus. I will never forget your support.

Last, but not least, my wife, Jeaneth: six faithful years supporting the design and fabrication of the Magic Bus. She IS my source of strength and inspiration.

The event, overall, was sensational. On Saturday, I exhibited the Magic Bus from 10AM to 7PM, and on Sunday, from 10AM to 6PM. I was swamped with listeners each day all day, from all ages and all walks of life. Some were teenagers, some were elderly, some were musicians, some were jazz lovers, and all were music lovers! Most notably, James Raymmond, friend of David Crosby, took a listen, and was blown away (afterwards, he autographed the system)! I played jazz, classical, rock, pop, and all other types of music. Sometimes, I played soft female vocals and on other occasions I was asked to play Depeche Mode, or Pink Floyd, at ear-bleeding levels! Over the course of two days, the sonic beauty and majesty of the Magic Bus brought four people to tears! On Sunday night, all of the members of Nat Adderley's Quintet autographed the Magic Bus (except Roy McCurdy - I already had his autograph!).

For those of you who missed my event, there will be other opportunities to see and hear the Magic Bus. I'll keep you posted.

Warmest Regards,
Jon R. Whitledge


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon, thanks for that update! I am so pleased it went well. As an avid music lover and a former Jazz musician, I really wish I could have been there to hear such stellar musicians perform and of course, see and hear what you have done with the Magic Bus since I last saw you. Perhaps the Magic Bus might be able to make a visit to the Phoenix area in the Fall when the whether cools off.  I am sure we can put together something that would get the folks around here quite enthused.


----------

